# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Puthja magjike.......

## DI_ANA

Njerezit kur lidhen,por edhe ne jeten e perditshme,kane nevoje qe te puthen.Permes puthjes ata tregojne nje fare afeksioni per njeri_ tjetrin.Nuk puthen vetem te dashuruarit,por edhe njerezit qe e duan shume njeri_tjetrin,qofshin keta te aferm ose miq.
Te puthesh te ben mire.Nje gje e tille do te thote qe te duash e te te duan,e pikerisht kur ndien se do dhe te duan,ndjehesh mire dhe i plotesuar.
Puthje te verteta jane ato puthje qe kane brenda tyre shume dashuri.Gjithashtu "puthje te plota" do et quaja ato puthje te cilat jane shume intensive.Gjithashtu,te puthesh me koken drejt nuk eshte aspak e kendshme,ashtu sic eshte kur e ktheni koken menjane.Gjithashtu,nje puthje eshte shume me e sinqerte,e bukur,e thelle,sa me e gjate te jete ajo.
Nje puthje e mire!
Puthja varion ne saje te njerezve dhe qellimeve te tyre.Nje puthje lamtumire,per shembull,nuk eshte e njejta gje si nje puthje e mbremjes.Gjithashtu,keto puthje ndryshojne shume nga ajo qe quhet "french kiss" (puthja franceze).
Gjithashtu,ka edhe lloje te tjera puthjesh,ku eshte i teri trupi qe hyn ne veprim e reflekton shume deshire................
Puthja eshte nje menyre e te shprehurit te ndjenjes.Nese e keni parasysh,te gjithe ne fillimin e nje lidhjeje puthim shume intensivisht e cdo gje te mundshme.Kjo do te thote se ndjenja eshte shume me e fuqishme atehere.Te gjithe shijojme cdo moment e detaj te vogel te puthjes.Nje gje e tille eshte shume e bukur dhe shume emocionuese.
Te dashuruarit puthen ashtu sikur kjo ishte hera e fundit qe takohen bashke,pavaresisht se eshte vetem fillimi.Ata duket sikur do largohen per nje kohe te gjate e po konsumojne puthjet e te gjitha diteve kur nuk do te jene bashke.Gjithashtu,nga menyra e puthjes,ju mund te kuptoni nese lidhja juaj po vazhdon njesoj si me pare apo eshte ne perfundimin e saj.!!!
Nje thenie e vjeter per puthjen thote;"_Puthja lidh,por edhe....."



C,fare eshte puthja per ju?

----------


## shefqeti11

Si gjithmon me temat e tua jo vetem qe na ndihmon te kuptojm shume gjera qe nuk i dime por na shton dhe kenaqesin e gezimin qe te kemi ne mesin tone  :buzeqeshje: 




Puthja magjike, per te cilen behet kaq lufte per t'u fituar, personalisht nuk di ta zberthej se cfare eshte....por di qe  :kryqezohen:  ....asgje nuk ditkam, lere fare lol

mendoj se nga momenti qe e japim apo e marrim kete lloj puthje...personalisht e konsideroj sikur te kem kapur qiellin me dore :buzeqeshje: 

Ndersa per puthjen ne pergjithesi, thon se eshte teper e nevojshme dhe se te zgjat jeten, nuk e di mbase e kam degjuar gabim...por tek une te pakten jan dhen provat dhe jam i bindur qe eshte e nevojshme dhe ndihmese, sjell gezim, lumturi, fluturon e z'do t'ia dish per asgje tjeter vec per personin qe te jep apo i jep ate puthje magjike...

pa puthje nuk do kishte jet (mendoj) ndaj dhe ndonje here kur na mungojn puthjet (qoft ato magjike apo te thjeshta) puthim veht vehten ndonje here
shume vetave besoj se u ndodh kjo gje, sidomos kur ben dush pershembull, apo gjendesh ne nje moment tjeter te caktuar, e ku di une.

Pra disi ne disa lloj menyrash, eshte shume e nevojshme per te ekzistuar shume gjera te cilat nuk kan jet pa puthjen....eshte nje zinxhir i fort i cili lidh te gjithe njerezit, po u keput ky zinxhir pastaj eshte ceshtje tjeter.

Qe c'do puthje ka shijen e veht dhe ndryshimin e saj te te dhenit dhe te kenaqesis, kjo nuk vihet ne dyshim...por e vetmja puthje qe mua do te me shtonte jeten, (sic e thash me lart se e kryen kete funksion tek ne) eshte ajo e femijes dhe vecanarisht kur merr nje puthje prej tij....

mendoj se ka shume e shume per te folur mbi puthjet....

duhet dedikuar nje liber puthjeve....do ishte shume gje e bukur te lexoje nje liber te ketill... mbase egziston nuk e di!


Te pershendes Diana dhe pergezimet e mia jo vetem per kete tem por te gjitha temat tuaja jan fantastike dhe kuptimplota.

----------


## ShocK

> C,fare eshte puthja per ju?


*Puthja jote me mungon ka shume .
Puthja jote me heq etjen, me sjell gezimin. 
Puthja jote me jep fryme, me jep jeten.
Puthja jote me kthen buzeqeshjen, me heq trishimin.*

Do doja ta kisha gjithmone kete puthje.

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Puthja jote me mungon ka shume .
> Puthja jote me heq etjen, me sjell gezimin. 
> Puthja jote me jep fryme, me jep jeten.
> Puthja jote me kthen buzeqeshjen, me heq trishimin.*
> 
> Do doja ta kisha gjithmone kete puthje.


Shume pershkrim i bukur....waw :kryqezohen:  

pershendetje dhe respekte Shock

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

E keni fjalën për puthjen nga halli, apo nga malli???

----------


## DI_ANA

> E keni fjalën për puthjen nga halli, apo nga malli???



Flas per puthjen nga malli;dashuria,pasioni etj etj....
Kjo puthja nga halli me duket pak enigmatike,mund te ma shpjegosh? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Imagjinoni sa bukur do te ishte,sikur partneret ti jepnin me teper prioritet komunikimit me ane te puthjes...sikur ne vend te fjaleve,te perdornin puthjet..
Te mos egzistonin fjalet"...vetem puthje!....nje afrimitet kaq intim...nje komunikim kaq i zjarrte....nje dashuri kaq e ngrohte...per c'fare sherbejne fjalet?!...fjalet na lendojne kaq shume...fjalet na largojne nga dashuria"....c'fare eshte dashuria?!
dashuria eshte nje ndjenje...nje ndjenje e cila nuk ka nevoje per fjale...nje ndjenje e cila ben zemren te flase dhe gojen e shnderron ne nje skllave puthjesh..
Si komunikojne kafshet?...ato nuk flasin... megjithate, merren vesh per mrekulli me njera tjetren...jane kaq paqesore...e duan kaq shume natyren...e duan kaq shume llojin e tyre"...ku ngelemi ne njerezit ne kete drejtim?!...per sa inteligjente e mbajme veten ne nje kohe kur kafshet kane perparuar kaq shume?!...per c'fare  na sherben kjo inteligjence nese na largon kaq shume nga lumturia?!....per c'fare na sherbejne fjalet nese nuk dime te puthim...perse flasim kaq shume?!...perse nuk puthim?!...nese do te shnderronim mijera fjale ne nje puthje te vetme,atehere do te ishim te lumtur...nese do te jepnim e do te merrnim puthje pa mbarim,atehere nuk do te kishim perse te humbisnim kohe me fjale...

*Nese fjala do te ishte puthje,dashuria do te ishte nje trup i vetem...*

----------


## ajzberg

DIANA

Po te shprehem me poezi

Shum tema qe ti i hap na fut ne mendime
E sotmja puthja jote na dha perqafime
Sa puthen ne dite a ke menduar
Te gjithve dashuri plot na ke afruar

Poshte urrejtja dhe xhelozia
Te puthen te puthen e tere njerezia
Nuk shtyhet me grindje gjate kjo jete
Vec puthja eshte dashuria vete


Ajzberg.........

----------


## DI_ANA

Puthja eshte magjike,
ndjenjen e leshon,
puthja eshte jete,
dhe me vdekjen s,shkon...

Puthja eshte hyjnore,
dhe ar vec leshon,
puthja eshte mizore,
ku tradhetia vlon....!

Puthuni me zemer,
dhe me pasterti
puthja eshte thesar,
qe ti mban.....moj e bukur dashuri!


Ps..ajzberg te falenderoj per respektin dhe vleresimin qe me ke bere te shume shkrime te miat!

respekte

----------


## Homza

Me puthjen mund te llogjikohet apo fantazohet ne menyra shum te ndryshme.

Une them qe puthja osht nje shenje carcafesh te bardhe.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Une them qe puthja osht nje shenje carcafesh te bardhe.


Mund te ma shpjegosh pak te lutem? :kryqezohen:  

respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ndersa per puthjen ne pergjithesi, thon se eshte teper e nevojshme dhe se te zgjat jeten, nuk e di mbase e kam degjuar gabim...por tek une te pakten jan dhen provat dhe jam i bindur qe eshte e nevojshme dhe ndihmese, sjell gezim, lumturi, fluturon e z'do t'ia dish per asgje tjeter vec per personin qe te jep apo i jep ate puthje magjike...
> .


A thua eshte keshtu ne te vertete.....?

respekte

----------


## IL__SANTO

Puthja Magjike?


Mix mes Passion edhe Sentiment.    :buzeqeshje: 

Te shtunen provova perseri mbas shume kohesh Puthjen Magjike.Kush nuk e ka provuar ose i ndjen mungesen ishalla e gjen sa me pare.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shefqeti11

> A thua eshte keshtu ne te vertete.....?
> 
> respekte


Une mendoj se po, pasi qofshin ato, puthje dashurie qe vijn nga dy persona te dashuruar, apo qofshin ato puthje qe vijn edhe nga njerzit tane te afermt, si prindrit, si femijet tane, si te tjere te aferm, ne momentin qe e marrim ate "e kush nuk ndjen kenaqesi".
Ketu flas per njerzit qe me te vertet ndjejn dashuri per ne dhe ateher do te thosha se c'do puthje qe marrim prej ketyre njerzve na gezon zemren, na shton lumturin, dhe duke qen se kryhet ky funksion, ateher patjeter, besoj se na shtohet dhe jeta duke jetuar nen shoqerin e ketyre puthjeve.
Nqs ateher nje puthje vjen nga nje njeri i cili nuk ndjen asgje per ne apo qoft edhe e kunderta, ateher, kete nuk e di si mund ta quaja, mbase puthje kalimtare e ftohte! :kryqezohen:  apo puthje nga halli  :buzeqeshje: 




Pershendetje.

----------


## Iliron_Eagle

ha ha ha ha ha,ja sapo kam shkruar gati te njejten gje diku,e di DI_ANA  si ndodh kjo?........njerëzit t'cilëve ju ka mbetur edhe shumë për t'mësuar,njëra ndër ato gjëra është edhe ajo e cila nuk e dijnë që njeriu mëson gjithmonë,dhe e dyta se nuk duhet t'mjaftuar kurr me dituri dhe e 3-ta se nuk duhet pretenduar kurr t'jesh më i ditur se tjetri ngase njrëzit nuk shprehen njësoj dhe pas asaj njerëzit nuk kuptojnë njësoj gjithashtu.
-Do u a them një mesazh që kishte lënë nji pleqnar Kosovar dikur ku thot :e lashte: kzistojnë 3 lloje njerëzish! (kishte fjalën për nga inteligjenca)ata janë:1.Hiq njeri, 2.Pak njeri dhe 3. Shumë njeri!
1.Hiq njeri janë ata t'cilët edhe nuk din edhe nuk vesin (pyesin)
2.Pak njeri janë ata njerëz t'cilët nuk din shumë por për atë që nuk e din,pyesin!
3.Kurse shumë njeri,janë ata që janë t'ditur shumë e s'ndalin kurr pyetjet. . . .. .

----------


## DI_ANA

Puthja eshte nje burim i pashtershem i dashurise...

----------


## DI_ANA

> Po ska lidhje revista cila ...por flm Di_annes per perkthim nga gjuha frengjis


,

Me vjen keq per zhgenjimin ,por temat e mija jan ete miat dhe aspak perkthime revistash!!!!
Me vjen keq per kete mosvleresim nga ana jote Dorontina...
Ju uroj ti gjeni ju keto lloj temash dhe ti perktheni nga frengjishtja!!
Shkrimet e mija jane fjale shpirti dhê aspak fjale gazetaresh te perkthyer!!!!

----------


## Dorontina

> ,
> 
> Me vjen keq per zhgenjimin ,por temat e mija jan ete miat dhe aspak perkthime revistash!!!!
> Me vjen keq per kete mosvleresim nga ana jote Dorontina...
> !!!!


nuk te ishte drejtu ty kjo thenie kursesi por murik se ai te kishte then apo be nji verejtje ne ket drejtim....
*megjithate je super qe shkrun qka ne kemi qef te shkrujm e nuk mundem me ba hapin e parê ....po te dytin po se po*  :buzeqeshje:  
i duhesh forumit dhe neve .... :i qetë:  ....

----------


## gesti_7

Puthja eshte gjuha e nderkombetare e dashurise. Puthja eshte maximumi i shprehjes se dashurise. Aty ku ngecin fjalet vjen ne ndihme gjithmone puthja sepse ajo i mund te shprehe gjera qe asnje fjale nuk mund ti spjegoje.

*Zhurma e nje puthjeje nuk eshte e forte si zhurma e nje topi por jehona e saj zgjat shume me teper.*

----------


## Ereza

> Puthja eshte gjuha e nderkombetare e dashurise. Puthja eshte maximumi i shprehjes se dashurise. Aty ku ngecin fjalet vjen ne ndihme gjithmone puthja sepse ajo i mund te shprehe gjera qe asnje fjale nuk mund ti spjegoje.
> 
> *Zhurma e nje puthjeje nuk eshte e forte si zhurma e nje topi por jehona e saj zgjat shume me teper.*



kjo besoj qe  i spjegon krejt  mendimet dhe thenjet per puthjen . :xhemla:

----------

